# General Discussion of ALL things Transformer!



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey kids!!

Many of you may know me from XDA, before I was banned for life for telling them they were morons!! I guess they couldn't handle the truth!!

One thing I missed on XDA was a place to have a general, open discussion about ANYTHING related to this wonderful epad. There, you had to be on-topic and in the proper thread, or some asshole named Jerdog would bark at you and make you feel bad...and then excommunicate you!

So let's let the open forum begin...

First topic; For those of you having the charging issue, it IS the charging block that came with your TF. ASUS admitted that, finally, Saturday. They say to contact them and they'll send you a new one, BUT...

Getting through to them is a nightmare.

Office Depot sells ASUS TFs and accessories cheaper than ASUS does, and for $29.99 you can get the legit charging block, and it's $20 less than ASUS sells it for. It's even in the ASUS packaging. For $30 bucks I stopped wasting my valuable time and bit the bullet.

Okay...what else ya wanna talk about?

:tongue3:


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

Hahaha....I see you've started off with a bang!


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

DougJamal said:


> Hahaha....I see you've started off with a bang!


Welcome DJ! Did I see earlier you were thinking of getting a Transformer?


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Welcome DJ! Did I see earlier you were thinking of getting a Transformer?


 It was something I contemplated purchasing but personal issues put certain things on hold.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Neil! :android-smile:


----------



## theELEETEone (Aug 22, 2011)

Hola Neil, glad we still have the curmudgeon just in new diggs... I may be picking up a Transformer tomorrow... hopefully I won't be having any of the charging issues... and i have no clue if there is an office despot anywhere near me :/


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

vanessaem said:


> Hi Neil! :android-smile:


Ahhhhh, the Beauty visits the Beasts...welcome Miss V!!!



theELEETEone said:


> Hola Neil, glad we still have the curmudgeon just in new diggs... I may be picking up a Transformer tomorrow... hopefully I won't be having any of the charging issues... and i have no clue if there is an office despot anywhere near me :/


THey claim the newer ones ship with a functional charging block. The former block wouldn't charge if you were over 90%, not necessarily a bad thing, but it wouldn't work at other times, (intermittently and randomly), too.


----------



## theELEETEone (Aug 22, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Ahhhhh, the Beauty visits the Beasts...welcome Miss V!!!
> 
> THey claim the newer ones ship with a functional charging block. The former block wouldn't charge if you were over 90%, not necessarily a bad thing, but it wouldn't work at other times, (intermittently and randomly), too.


Well i'll be picking mine up at BJ's so its probably an "older" one ...


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Hey kids!!
> 
> Many of you may know me from XDA, before I was banned for life for telling them they were morons!!
> 
> ...


Neil, sorry about all the drama you endured on the other forum. I honestly don't think the OP and IronFist mod understood you point of view, but that is their loss. Glad to see you and the other "oldie" Mynions here. Not meaning in age but tenure. LOL. Bought a TF 3 weeks ago and like it so much better than my other play toy - Nook color. Lucked out on HP Touchpad and bought 4 32 GB ones on fire sale. Will be Christmas presents for my 4 oldest grandkids. Can't believe they were only $149 each. But I'm personally sticking with my TF powered with internet by my 3D.


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

Well optimus primes pretty cool but bumblebee is the best


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Neil, sorry about all the drama you endured on the other forum. I honestly don't think the OP and IronFist mod understood you point of view, but that is their loss. Glad to see you and the other "oldie" Mynions here. Not meaning in age but tenure. LOL. Bought a TF 3 weeks ago and like it so much better than my other play toy - Nook color. Lucked out on HP Touchpad and bought 4 32 GB ones on fire sale. Will be Christmas presents for my 4 oldest grandkids. Can't believe they were only $149 each. But I'm personally sticking with my TF powered with internet by my 3D.


Hey, Downtown!! Yeah, the support from the Mynions has been amazing. My getting booted just sped things up, though. Derek was already looking into moving the thread here until WarmDroid.Com is ready and my getting booted was a good catalyst. Glad I could help...:androidwink:

Between the OG4G and the Transformer, I feel like I have the perfect combo of toys. I tether the TF to the Evo on 4G all the time and get amazing speeds of 5-6MB. About the same as on my home WiFi.

What ROM are you running on your TF? I was running Prime 1.7, which I liked and then I found Revolver 2.1. Waaaaaay smoother and sleeker, especially with the Clemsyn kernel OCd to 1504. It updated today to 2.1.3 and the new Clemsyn 9 kernel hit and it's actually faster! Liking it a lot.

Which is ironic, because Gnufabio, (the guy who wrote the ROM) is primarily responsible for me getting booted off XDA. Asswipe. But Revolver has this built in app, Revolver Parts, that automatically updates the ROM and add-ons, so I don't have to deal with the pr#@k at all. And Roach (the guy who wrote Prime) and I were chatting on Freenode today and he's updating Prime to 1.8 this week, so I'll probably switch back when it's done. Lowetax is keeping me aware of what's going on, too. He and Derek both went to bat in my defense at XDA!! Unfortunately Jerdog is a bigger ass than Gnufabio...

So, keep checking in. I now have a relationship with a regional sales rep for ASUS, who's been sending me inside info on upcoming stuff, codes, apps, etc., and I'll be posting it here. And, as you know, I'm intense about my research so I'm keeping on top of everything Transformer. I have an ASUS laptop, too, which is an amazing piece of equipment as well (G73SW), so when I met the guy at Best Buy, he was a little amazed at my knowledge of ASUS. I've used their motherboards in the desktops I've built for years...

Let's keep the conversation going. I really like this site, a lot, and Myn says the site-runners are about as opposite from the XDA clowns as can be, especially in that they encourage this type of general thread.

And that is, as my Avatar would say, _Excellent_!!!

:smile3:


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

help !
running revolver on tf 
went into cwm and did nan restore 
rebooted and constant bootlooping 
couldn't stop it 
popped out sd card 
got it back to recovery and it's stuck there at reboot system

what do i do now ?

any help would be much appreciated !
thanks

EDIT: i plug into pc - no beep - 
adb devices - device not recognized 
adb reboot recovery device not recognized

THANKS Jason & Neil for your help 
when the eee was flashing - 
ya gotta catch the blank screen 
(in between the eee flashing on the display)
with power and volume down buttons pressed 
and then volume up to get to recovery


----------



## theELEETEone (Aug 22, 2011)

Just picked up my transformer today...( in fact about 15 minutes ago ) just ordered the dock from Amazon for 125 plus 6 to ship....  im a happy lil kid right now


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Hey, Downtown!! Yeah, the support from the Mynions has been amazing. My getting booted just sped things up, though. Derek was already looking into moving the thread here until WarmDroid.Com is ready and my getting booted was a good catalyst. Glad I could help...:androidwink:
> 
> Between the OG4G and the Transformer, I feel like I have the perfect combo of toys. I tether the TF to the Evo on 4G all the time and get amazing speeds of 5-6MB. About the same as on my home WiFi.
> 
> ...


Neil, on my TF I was on Roach's Prime 1.7 but like you decided to try the Revolver and find it to be faster and smoother. Again, like you said, having the Revolver Parts to do updates, etc. is a huge plus. Unfortunately, the Revolver thread is NOT user friendly. I even PM'd Gnufabio once after searching the entire thread and found no answer and got a very snotty, condescending reply from him. That thread is not at all like the Mynion community. It seems like they believe in knowledge is power and I'm not sharing any with you or anybody else. Just my humble opinion. Glad to hear you have built great rapport and relationship with the Asus rep. Will definitely serve to help us all out. I tried a Xoom and then a Samsung Tablet but didn't feel impressed with either one so I'm truly glad I stumbled upon the TF and bought it. Also glad I bought the docking station/keyboard. Great for extended battery life. Tethering off either my EVO 4G or EVO3D is great. Not the best speeds on the Sprint network here...yet. But I can't complain about Sprint's pricing. Just wish they would have invested more money in upgrading their network and not on buying out MOTO.


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

theELEETEone said:


> Just picked up my transformer today...( in fact about 15 minutes ago ) just ordered the dock from Amazon for 125 plus 6 to ship....  im a happy lil kid right now


All I can say is you are absolutely going to love it and you definitely didn't go wrong with ordering the dock. Now we just need to get more apps designed for our tablet and not "stretching" those designed for 4" smart phones. I'm patient so I know it will happen.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all  My husband and I are thinking about picking up 2 of these next week or so. Love this community, and love Android. Have been goofing around on my Droid X pretty much since I bought it, and am kind of a flashaholic. I think I'll have a lot of research to do for the TF - not even sure where to start yet!  I'd like to avoid XDA as much as possible  I don't mind going there for links, but ugh, that community.

Anyway, just introducing myself and saying hey  Everyone seems pretty happy with their purchase and from what I can tell the modding options are good, but I've only just begun to do some reading. Hope to see you all around!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Hey all  My husband and I are thinking about picking up 2 of these next week or so. Love this community, and love Android. Have been goofing around on my Droid X pretty much since I bought it, and am kind of a flashaholic. I think I'll have a lot of research to do for the TF - not even sure where to start yet!  I'd like to avoid XDA as much as possible  I don't mind going there for links, but ugh, that community.
> 
> Anyway, just introducing myself and saying hey  Everyone seems pretty happy with their purchase and from what I can tell the modding options are good, but I've only just begun to do some reading. Hope to see you all around!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 Welcome nd. I tried the Xoom and Samsung Tablet and for the price neither can hold a candle to the ASUS TF. This tablet is a beast. I opted to purchase the keyboard as I needed extended battery time based on some remote work I do. I tether it to either my EVO 4G or EVO 3D and can work from anywhere. The only slight drawback, and it is a minor one, is that at this time their is not an overwhelming amount of apps written specifically for tablets. I see more and more new ones daily so I know it is only a matter of time until the selection is satisfactory. My granddaughter has an IPAD and of course there are currently more apps for it. However, she always checks out my TF and gets upset when the TF can play flash on web sites and her IPAD can't. LOL


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

theELEETEone said:


> Just picked up my transformer today...( in fact about 15 minutes ago ) just ordered the dock from Amazon for 125 plus 6 to ship....  im a happy lil kid right now


i'm such a follower  amazon next day delivery (before the hurricane stops by) less $35 awards = $112 i can do that


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Hey all  My husband and I are thinking about picking up 2 of these next week or so. Love this community, and love Android. Have been goofing around on my Droid X pretty much since I bought it, and am kind of a flashaholic. I think I'll have a lot of research to do for the TF - not even sure where to start yet!  I'd like to avoid XDA as much as possible  I don't mind going there for links, but ugh, that community.
> 
> Anyway, just introducing myself and saying hey  Everyone seems pretty happy with their purchase and from what I can tell the modding options are good, but I've only just begun to do some reading. Hope to see you all around!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard, ND!! You stumbled into a great thread for exploring the Transformer. Most of this group has history together, coming from the only 2 decent, well run, interesting, helpful, _family_ threads on XDA - Myn's Warm 2.2 and Myn's Synergy, the 2 best EVO ROMs. The guy who developed them, and runs the threads is a kind, smart, really nice, ultra high-quality guy, and the ROMS were, too. The threads, naturally, were the same, and we've all gotten pretty close. The support's unsurpassed.

I can't believe you guys got the dock. I bought this to get UNtied from the keyboard! I have a really good, new ASUS laptop if I want one, but I've barely used it since getting the TF. I love the portability of it..

Agreed on the Prime/Revolver differences. Revolver is definitely smoother and faster, and I'm getting better battery life on it, too. Even OCd to 1504/interactive (w/ SetCPU, Bruce). I also agree about GnuFabio...moreso...he was _instrumental_ in getting me booted off XDA. TG he has that Revolver Parts app. He puts everything in it, so I don't need the thread. 2.5 is gonna drop in the morning. Parts says it's uploading now. It's gotta be semi-major, too, 'cause of the jump in v #.

And Prime 1.8.4 beta is out, too. It's definitely an RC, likely a final, as there are NO bugs.I ran it for the day before popping back to Rev 2.1.4 tonight.

So, I've been trying to figure out how to add sound to the boot animation. The directory structure is different, so unlike the Evo the files don't go in the same directory, and the sound file's not named the same...I tried all combinations of both. Anyone got any ideas?

:_con:


----------



## theELEETEone (Aug 22, 2011)

"Persnlmgr said:


> Welcome aboard, ND!! You stumbled into a great thread for exploring the Transformer. Most of this group has history together, coming from the only 2 decent, well run, interesting, helpful, family threads on XDA - Myn's Warm 2.2 and Myn's Synergy, the 2 best EVO ROMs. The guy who developed them, and runs the threads is a kind, smart, really nice, ultra high-quality guy, and the ROMS were, too. The threads, naturally, were the same, and we've all gotten pretty close. The support's unsurpassed.
> 
> I can't believe you guys got the dock. I bought this to get UNtied from the keyboard! I have a really good, new ASUS laptop if I want one, but I've barely used it since getting the TF. I love the portability of it..
> 
> ...


Neil... I'm all about versatility... Having the option to go from tab to netbook as well as the added battery is a major plus....and I just bought a new laptop 2 weeks ago... And I'm still considering purchasing the dual touch acer iconia laptop...
hi... My name is Shaun... I'm a tech-a-holic


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

theELEETEone said:


> Neil... I'm all about versatility... Having the option to go from tab to netbook as well as the added battery is a major plus....and I just bought a new laptop 2 weeks ago... And I'm still considering purchasing the dual touch acer iconia laptop...
> hi... My name is Shaun... I'm a tech-a-holic


Yeah, Shaun, I think what I'm gonna do is wait to see if the dock drops in price, and if it gets around/under $100, I'll likely get one, and set my lappie up in a "permanent" position on my desk.

My (gorgeous, expensive, Italian leather) briefcase is designed to carry the lappie in a padded, center compartment, so if I carry the dock and tab I can always just leave the dock in the case until I need/want it.

And ....Hi, I'm Neil, and I, too, am a tech-a-holic...!!!

:androidwink:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Inspite of what a $#@thead the dev is, Revolver 2.5 dropped this morning and it's _sublime_...faster,sleeker, smoother...flawless. Clemsyn 9 OCd to 1504 just makes it perfect.

And, coincidentally, Prime 1.8.4 beta dropped yesterday afternoon. It, too, is extremely nice, fast, smooth. And I love that Roach put in power-button options, but Revolver 2.5 wins by a slight edge. Maybe when Prime goes final it'll be there, but it isn't yet...

And, I've posted this in the other thread, but have to post it here, too...(sorry for the redundance):

WOW...I just logged on to the #asus-transformer# thread on Freenode and guess what?

I think they actually _moved the thread_, or changed its location just to keep me out!!! _Too paranoid?_ Read on...

Up to, and as of, yesterday morning when I logged on there were always at least 50 people on it. But the moderators of (or at least major contributors to) that node are JERDOG and BADFROG, 2 of the _sweethearts_ responsible for booting me off XDA. And yesterday morning about a minute after I logged in, jerkoff, er...jerdog, posted "Oh, look who's here...". I ignored him and did a private node chat with Roach, and logged off.

When I logged in last night and this morning the node was completely empty, save for me!!!

How juvenile. :_con:

SO GLAD TO BE ON ROOTZWIKI WITH MY MYNION FAMILY AND NEW FRIENDS!!!!! :grin3:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

*Beautiful, REAL LEATHER CASE, plus bonus screen protector, $16.99!!!*

Hey guys, I ordered one of these figuring _what the heck for that price_, and turns out, it's quite a nice case. I got it today (3 days!) and am very, very pleased. It even came with a free screen shield. I got the black, but they have 3 colors. I saw a VERY comparable one at Macy's for $40.

Highly Recommended!!

:smile3:


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> *Beautiful, REAL LEATHER CASE, plus bonus screen protector, $16.99!!!*
> 
> Hey guys, I ordered one of these figuring _what the heck for that price_, and turns out, it's quite a nice case. I got it today (3 days!) and am very, very pleased. It even came with a free screen shield. I got the black, but they have 3 colors. I saw a VERY comparable one at Macy's for $40.
> 
> ...


i should have mine today or tomorrow. 
i wish i had videoed me at 3:30 am attempting to install 
the Zagg Invisible shield ! FAIL !

guess i need to poke a hole in it and ask for a replacement !


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

lowetax said:


> i should have mine today or tomorrow.
> i wish i had videoed me at 3:30 am attempting to install
> the Zagg Invisible shield ! FAIL !
> 
> guess i need to poke a hole in it and ask for a replacement !


Not a fan of screen protectors, especially with Gorilla Glass (which the TF uses). GG has a prism effect when you use most shields, which I hate, and it's likely strong enough to resist almost anything, so I'll pass.

I haven't used one on the Evo for almost a year now, and it's been okay.

The TF case is really, amazingly nice for that price. You'll be pleasantly surprised!

:android-smile:


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

I got my 32GB Transformer and dock on Monday from Newegg using their bundle deal. I like it a lot so far. The dock seems to slow down the whole system a bit but overall it is pretty nice.

I'm not sure if it is the YouTube app or what but I haven't seen videos buffer that much since using RealPlayer 10 years ago.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

naql said:


> I got my 32GB Transformer and dock on Monday from Newegg using their bundle deal. I like it a lot so far. The dock seems to slow down the whole system a bit but overall it is pretty nice.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is the YouTube app or what but I haven't seen videos buffer that much since using RealPlayer 10 years ago.


What was the deal? What'd you get, for how much?

I debated getting the 32, but with all my pics, videos and music in the onboard "sdcard", I still have 8G left. Add to that my 16G C10 micro SD card (with only 5G of mostly CWM backups on it), and I'm good.

:grin3:

PS - the V6 Supercharger Script works wonders for the speed on this thing. Eliminates A LOT of the buffering, and its super simple to use. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.

Also, root it, and run Revolver 2.5 ROM with the Clemsyn 10 kernel overclocked to 1504 (with SetCPU) _and_ the V6 script, and prepare to have your mind blown.

It runs as fast as my EVO with Synergy!!!

:androidwink:


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Neil, I'm now running the same ROM and kernel as you and you are 100% right. This beast is not only fast but smooth as butter. Thanks for the heads up on the script and kernel.


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> What was the deal? What'd you get, for how much?


It was $689 for the Tablet, Keyboard, and the Asus sleeve.



> PS - the V6 Supercharger Script works wonders for the speed on this thing. Eliminates A LOT of the buffering, and its super simple to use. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.
> 
> Also, root it, and run Revolver 2.5 ROM with the Clemsyn 10 kernel overclocked to 1504 (with SetCPU) _and_ the V6 script, and prepare to have your mind blown.


I just rooted it today and loaded Revolver on it with the Clemsyn kernel. I need to get the script then.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

naql said:


> It was $689 for the Tablet, Keyboard, and the Asus sleeve.
> 
> I just rooted it today and loaded Revolver on it with the Clemsyn kernel. I need to get the script then.


That's a decent deal...

I think this is the location of the V6:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276&page=182 or maybe page 1 of this thread...

Use script update8, and set it to Option 8, and youre good.

Any problems, post here and I'll keep checking.

Also, if you're gonna stick with Revolver, d/l Revolver Parts v2 from the Market. It'll keep everything updated automatically.

And, download the Reboot2Recovery app, also, as the reboot recovery option in v2 is buried. You can just put the R2R app on your homescreen, and VOILA!

:androidwink:


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help I ran the script and it really seems to have made a difference. This thing really screams now.


----------



## slugbug (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope to be a tf owner soon. Until then I have good friends here and....good friends in the "real" world that have the tf. I did a lot of research on tablets and recommended the tf to several people, now they turn to me with questions. Yes. I'm a gluten for punishment 

I have a question. What video conferencing program are you using? My friend uses GoToMeetings for work and he is having problems. First it was the microphone (a reboot fixed that), now he tells me the video doesn't work. Is video conferencing working for most of you with most programs and not just Google products?

Neil, I know you've used it (gtm). No problem right?

Also, I will be reallllly happy to find out when the tf gets Skype.

OK. As soon as I get a job, I'm getting the tf. Until then, if you'll have me, I'd like to hang around 

Sent from my 3D Shooter using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

slugbug said:


> I hope to be a tf owner soon. Until then I have good friends here and....good friends in the "real" world that have the tf. I did a lot of research on tablets and recommended the tf to several people, now they turn to me with questions. Yes. I'm a gluten for punishment
> 
> I have a question. What video conferencing program are you using? My friend uses GoToMeetings for work and he is having problems. First it was the microphone (a reboot fixed that), now he tells me the video doesn't work. Is video conferencing working for most of you with most programs and not just Google products?
> 
> ...


Tami, welcome to RootzWiki and the TF forum. I use GTM and initially had issues staying connected on my TF. Uninstalled, reinstalled and now works great on both 3G and WiFi. Have also tried Adobe Connect but much prefer GTM. Love my TF and rarely fire up my lappy now. TF tethered to my EVO 3D and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## slugbug (Aug 23, 2011)

"DowntownRDB said:


> Tami, welcome to RootzWiki and the TF forum. I use GTM and initially had issues staying connected on my TF. Uninstalled, reinstalled and now works great on both 3G and WiFi. Have also tried Adobe Connect but much prefer GTM. Love my TF and rarely fire up my lappy now. TF tethered to my EVO 3D and I'm a happy camper.


Hey there. Thanks so much. Just to confirm: you do not have any problems with video on GTM? He's not mentioned having problems staying connected. When he mentioned the first problem (microphone), I suggested 2 things - reboot, uninstall/reinstall 

He uses his for work and GTM is where they have their video conferencing account. He usually uses the PC but hopes the tf will work if needed.

Thank you again

Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## slugbug (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm wondering if I have an apples to apples issue here (not of the ifruit variety 

I am almost certain he is referring to the GTM business software or logging into their business account via the Internet from the tf. I now see that there us a GTM app. He wants/needs the software to work because sometimes he will be a presenter (i see that is a limitation of the app)

Either way...his video is not working 

Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Tami, welcome to RootzWiki and the TF forum. I use GTM and initially had issues staying connected on my TF. Uninstalled, reinstalled and now works great on both 3G and WiFi. Have also tried Adobe Connect but much prefer GTM. Love my TF and rarely fire up my lappy now. TF tethered to my EVO 3D and I'm a happy camper.


+1 to it all, with the exception being i tether to my OG4G _in 4G_ and the TF flies!!

:grin3:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Another Evo 4G/Synergy user (soon to be Evo 3D) and Asus TF (running Revolver 2.5) owner here checking in. Love how portable (even with the dock) and versatile (keeps me and my 5 year old entertained lol). I keep my HP Touchsmart Tm2 home now and carry the TF.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Bought ours today and love it! Already rooted and running Prime and Clemsyn kernel. Only issue so far is ADB isn't seeing the TF for some reason - I do have a Rules file, so not sure why.

Super happy with the purchase - next project is to see if I can get Hulu working  I know there's some hackery out there.

Thanks everybody for being so welcoming!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Bought ours today and love it! Already rooted and running Prime and Clemsyn kernel. Only issue so far is ADB isn't seeing the TF for some reason - I do have a Rules file, so not sure why.
> 
> Super happy with the purchase - next project is to see if I can get Hulu working  I know there's some hackery out there.
> 
> ...


I liked Prime a lot, and Roach (the dev) is a good guy...but...

Revolver 2.5 is waaay slicker, smoother and faster (even though the dev is an ass...). It's even got a cool little Honeycomb app - Revolver Parts (from the Market) that keeps it updated and keeps you aware of any mods, tweaks, kernels, etc, automatically!! And, there's also an app (widget) for rebooting to recovery!

Use it with the Clemsyn Kernel #10, OverClocked to 1504 (with SetCPU) and the V6 Supercharger script.

I think this is the location of the V6:
Supercharger (it may be page 1 of this thread...)

Use script update8, and set it to Option 8, and you'll FLY....very very fast and stable.

:androidwink:


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

What's up guys, I'm trying to decide whether to get one soon or wait for the quad cores to come out. The reason behind it is my bday is in Oct. So it will be a present!!! But don't know what to do, I really like the tf, i have been doing research since it came out, so is has been a while. Any advice will be gladly accepted, thanks.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> I liked Prime a lot, and Roach (the dev) is a good guy...but...
> 
> Revolver 2.5 is waaay slicker, smoother and faster (even though the dev is an ass...). It's even got a cool little Honeycomb app - Revolver Parts (from the Market) that keeps it updated and keeps you aware of any mods, tweaks, kernels, etc, automatically!! And, there's also an app (widget) for rebooting to recovery!
> 
> ...


It probably won't take me long to try it! I was actually going to make it my first flash today instead of Prime, but Revolver's servers were down at the time and I just wanted to mess around  Sounds nice though, and from what I hear, it does seem faster.

On the OC note, my TF doesn't seem to want to go beyond 1336 or so - it'll reboot. Still happy with that, but I thought most people had no problems going to 1500 and above.

Thanks for the tips 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> It probably won't take me long to try it! I was actually going to make it my first flash today instead of Prime, but Revolver's servers were down at the time and I just wanted to mess around  Sounds nice though, and from what I hear, it does seem faster.
> 
> On the OC note, my TF doesn't seem to want to go beyond 1336 or so - it'll reboot. Still happy with that, but I thought most people had no problems going to 1500 and above.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Evo...every one reacts differently to certain mods and roms... it could be your micro SD card, the way your memory is configured...could even be cause its so new...

After you install Rev 2.5, try it again. And if it still only OCs to 1336, that's still 33% overclocked!!

Did you try the Supercharger? That'll make a huge difference. It works on any android platform, too. I use it on my Evo, on my son's Optimus, my brother on his Droid....etc...

:smile3:


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Sounds like the Evo...every one reacts differently to certain mods and roms... it could be your micro SD card, the way your memory is configured...could even be cause its so new...
> 
> After you install Rev 2.5, try it again. And if it still only OCs to 1336, that's still 33% overclocked!!
> 
> ...


I'll run it! I use it on my X  Which option do you go with? I went with 8 on the phone usually.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> I'll run it! I use it on my X  Which option do you go with? I went with 8 on the phone usually.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The Evo 4G seems to run best with Option 2. No reboots and it really smooths out transitions, etc. I don't know how the Droid's memory is configured, so can't really tell you what'll work.

On the Transformer, however, lots of trial and error has shown Option 8 to be absolutely perfect.

:androidwink:


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

Clemsyn Kernel 12 is out now on the XDA forums. I don't think it is in Parts yet.

I installed 12 yesterday and it seems to be even smoother than 10. I have my TF at 1.544 now and I think I can probably run it higher but I'd rather stay on the safe side.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

naql said:


> Clemsyn Kernel 12 is out now on the XDA forums. I don't think it is in Parts yet.
> 
> I installed 12 yesterday and it seems to be even smoother than 10. I have my TF at 1.544 now and I think I can probably run it higher but I'd rather stay on the safe side.


post it Post It POST IT!!!!

(It isn't in Parts yet).

I've been running C10 oc'd to 1.504 flawlessly...C12 should be awesome!!


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is a link to the thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1109630
Anda link to the kernel itself: http://www.tunerspotter.com/clemsyn/Clemsyn-Blades3.2OCver12b.zip

By the way it is nice to be able to download the Zip files from the web to the TF itself and copy to the MicroSD to install it all without having to hook it up to the computer.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

naql said:


> Here is a link to the thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1109630
> Anda link to the kernel itself: http://www.tunerspotter.com/clemsyn/Clemsyn-Blades3.2OCver12b.zip
> 
> By the way it is nice to be able to download the Zip files from the web to the TF itself and copy to the MicroSD to install it all without having to hook it up to the computer.


I'm banned from xda for life, so thanks for the d/l link!!

:androidwink:


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah. I posted the link to thread just in case it wasn't approved of to just link the file.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

naql said:


> Ah. I posted the link to thread just in case it wasn't approved of to just link the file.


Wow, I can see why he skipped v11...this is a major revision!!

My big test of a kernel is how fast my gallery (192 HD pics) loads and scrolls... It's instantaneous on v12, noticeably faster than v10, which I didn't think possible!!

Thanks again for the heads up and link...

:smile3:


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Quick question: What do you guys use for your minimum clock speed when OCing?


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

I leave the minimum speed at 216MHz. The Interactive setting seems to be quick enough to bump it up to my max speed when I need it.


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

No advice?


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Quick question: What do you guys use for your minimum clock speed when OCing?


312...and it seems to come out of sleep mode quite a bit faster with no noticeable battery hit. :androidwink:



Phsyclone79 said:


> No advice?


For what? (try quoting the post you're questioning...) :_con:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how to add sound to a Transformer boot animation yet?

:erm (1):


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Phsyclone79 said:


> What's up guys, I'm trying to decide whether to get one soon or wait for the quad cores to come out. The reason behind it is my bday is in Oct. So it will be a present!!! But don't know what to do, I really like the tf, i have been doing research since it came out, so is has been a while. Any advice will be gladly accepted, thanks.


This was my question.


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

Phsyclone79 said:


> This was my question.


If you aren't getting it until October you might as well wait. The rumors I heard claim the quad core one will be out in October.


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

"naql said:


> If you aren't getting it until October you might as well wait. The rumors I heard claim the quad core one will be out in October.


Hey thank you for taking the time to answer. But we all know that the first batch of electronics always have some bugs? What do you think. What about delays? The tf 2 its already delay. Don't know about the new motorola, with ics, all I know is gonna be name something kore.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Phsyclone79 said:


> Hey thank you for taking the time to answer. But we all know that the first batch of electronics always have some bugs? What do you think. What about delays? The tf 2 its already delay. Don't know about the new motorola, with ics, all I know is gonna be name something kore.


ASUS has a near perfect track record for release dates so i doubt it'll be delayed. They also do extensive pre-testing so it'll be really low-bug, or none. And even if there are a few, they'll fix 'em quickly with an OTA. (And I think the TF2 delay was caused by the earthquake...they probably couldn't control that...).

The big issue will be cost. The Tegra Quad mobile chips are expensive, and haven't dropped in price at all. Price point will likely be higher by at least $100-150, and I bet to compensate they'll up the memory to 32G standard, as an enticement.

:_con:


----------



## Modra (Aug 23, 2011)

New ROM posted up at that *other* site. Here is the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1245892

I know Persnlmgr you cant get to that link and I would of only linked directly to their website http://teamrevolution.co.cc/ but it seems to be down and they want a login. I think that is only because it looks like they are working on the site.

Haven't had a chance to check it out yet but I thought I'd let everyone know there is another ROM for us to try.


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

Modra said:


> New ROM posted up at that *other* site. Here is the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1245892
> 
> I know Persnlmgr you cant get to that link and I would of only linked directly to their website http://teamrevolution.co.cc/ but it seems to be down and they want a login. I think that is only because it looks like they are working on the site.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to check it out yet but I thought I'd let everyone know there is another ROM for us to try.


hey jason. did you flash it yet ? super wipe link messed up, no ? i had always used Calk's Format All


----------



## Modra (Aug 23, 2011)

lowetax said:


> hey jason. did you flash it yet ? super wipe link messed up, no ? i had always used Calk's Format All


Morning Bruce. Glad to hear you got power back.

No I haven't flashed it yet. From looking through the thread it looks like you have to join the IRC channel and ask to test the ROM. Must not quite be ready yet. Besides I'm at work and have REALLY crappy download speeds. Its so bad sometimes that I can download faster through the phone.

I'll try and flash either tonight or sometime this weekend. It's nice to see some additional devs working on this device.

I haven't tried Super Wipe or Calk Format All on the tf. I've been just manually wiping everything.

As an extra note. If anybody that owns a dock and you are in CWM. You can use the arrows keys, back button, and enter to navigate around. Saves the volume rocker and power button. :smile3: Took me a couple of weeks to realize I could use the dock keys.


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Persnlmgr said:


> ASUS has a near perfect track record for release dates so i doubt it'll be delayed. They also do extensive pre-testing so it'll be really low-bug, or none. And even if there are a few, they'll fix 'em quickly with an OTA. (And I think the TF2 delay was caused by the earthquake...they probably couldn't control that...).
> 
> The big issue will be cost. The Tegra Quad mobile chips are expensive, and haven't dropped in price at all. Price point will likely be higher by at least $100-150, and I bet to compensate they'll up the memory to 32G standard, as an enticement.
> 
> :_con:


Dude thanks so much. I'm not worry about the price, I have been holding for too long!!! I guess I will be holding a lil more!!! Thanks.


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

yo Neil. market update revolver parts 2.0.1 that has ota revolver 2.5.1 update. 
he reverted back to old wifi module for better battery life.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

lowetax said:


> yo Neil. market update revolver parts 2.0.1 that has ota revolver 2.5.1 update.
> he reverted back to old wifi module for better battery life.


Thanks Bruce! Got the notice when I awoke and, of course, did it. Also did Clemsyn 13 and battery mod!

And, for anyone wanting a really excellent keyboard, with EVERYTHING missing from TF and standard KB, I highly recommend Hacker's Keyboard, free from the market.

Arrow keys, esc and function keys, incredibly configurable, perfect size in portrait and landscape.... like getting a new TF!

:android-smile:


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried the battery mod on mine but the Transformer won't boot with the keyboard dock hooked up so I reverted to the stock icon.

The new Clemsyn kernel is excellent of course.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been running Revolver 2.6 for a few days...very impressive. I added the "X Theme", too, which is really nice.

I like the updated Revolver Parts, too. Slick app.

:wink2:


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> I've been running Revolver 2.6 for a few days...very impressive. I added the "X Theme", too, which is really nice.
> 
> I like the updated Revolver Parts, too. Slick app.
> 
> :wink2:


Neil, you still running X theme? I sure wish we had a few more themers for the ASUS. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone tried Clemsyn 17b yet? I'm still on 13 and super happy with it - 16 was giving me the charging bug. Love those kernels, though.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe I've found the perfect setup...

Revolver 2.6.1 with Clemsyn 13 (oc'd to 1544), the V6 Script and the X Theme.

Flawless.

I played with Prime 1.9 today, but realised after about a half hour of tweaking and reinstalling, my Rev set-up was really all I wanted the TF to be, so I wiped it clean and put Rev back on it!!

Everything works, it's damn fast, the X theme is pretty fly, and I'm just loving my TF like mad. Add tethering in 4G (off my Evo) and it doesn't even matter if I'm in a wifi zone!! I'm gettin' 5Mpbs down and 1.5 up...almost like being wired.

My laptop was in a corner crying when I got home tonight. It's tough being ignored, I guess...

It's an ASUS lappie, so it's the TF's big brother, but even amongst family members jealousy is an ugly emotion...

:wink2:


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Made the switch to Revolver 3.0 and Clemsyn 17b today, and am really happy with it so far. The new power menu options are really nice, and the Revolver Parts app update is pretty. Looking better at the time. I'm still a little sad that I can't seem to OC beyond 1400 - actually, with Clemsyn I can't go past 1336. With Netformer/Roach's kernels I can go to 1400 no problem, but real world performance with Clemsyn even at slightly lower clock speeds seems better. Also, my TF refuses to undervolt AT ALL. But oh well  Not like I'm having poor battery life, and the performance on this ROM/kernel combo is amazing.

I also spent some time setting up some "hubs" screens with ADWEx - since this is a general discussion thought I'd show off here


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

I just updated to Revolver 3.0 and just installed ADWEx. I didn't realize that ADW supported Honeycomb now. I like it a lot better than stock.

I've had some stability issues today so I'm going to bump my CPU down a notch or two to see if that helps. I don't know if the Clemsyn 17 kernel is pushing ti a little harder or what.

Since we are posting screenshots here is mine:


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

naql said:


> I just updated to Revolver 3.0 and just installed ADWEx. I didn't realize that ADW supported Honeycomb now. I like it a lot better than stock.
> 
> I've had some stability issues today so I'm going to bump my CPU down a notch or two to see if that helps. I don't know if3 the Clemsyn 17 kernel is pushing ti a little harder or what.
> 
> Since we are posting screenshots here is mine:


Cute puppy! Yours? I have a terrier - not a Yorkie, though. It's impossible to get a picture of her when she's not zooming.

Sorry for temporary thread hijack - I also really like ADWEx for HC. I didn't know it was optimized either. I get the occasional crash, but less so after running the v6 Supercharger Script. I like being able to use more screen space, and there are So many customization options.


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Cute puppy! Yours? I have a terrier - not a Yorkie, though. It's impossible to get a picture of her when she's not zooming.
> 
> Sorry for temporary thread hijack - I also really like ADWEx for HC. I didn't know it was optimized either. I get the occasional crash, but less so after running the v6 Supercharger Script. I like being able to use more screen space, and there are So many customization options.


I think I narrowed the crashes down to the new framework that came with Revolver 3.0. it sucks to lose the battery statuses nd the new power options but I'd rather have stability.

Yeah that is my dog. She can be pretty good about photos when she is distracted.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

So my Revolver Parts (2.5) is telling me I'm running v2.6, and 3.0 is the current version BUT it isn't offering me the update... wonder why?

Is 3.0 borking people's TFs?



BTW... I am a Mynion, and as in all Myn threads, off-topic is not just okay, it's encouraged! There is no apology ever needed for 'hijacking' this thread!


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey, I just rebooted (to see if I get the Revolver update notice) and I got a little triangle/exclamation point notification telling me there's a system update.

It doesn't appear to be from Revolver Parts, and in fact if I go into RP it still isn't offereing me the update to 3.0 and/or a Clemsyn kernel above 13.

Is it from ASUS? Should I take it? Will it bork root?

As well as I know the EVO stuff I still feel like a Transformer noob.

:tongue2:

Edit - Well, I rejected it, and now even when I reboot it isn't showing anymore. Anyone know what it was and if I needed it? Is it built into Rev3 or any new ROM?


----------



## theELEETEone (Aug 22, 2011)

Well Neil, I originally was gonna feed into the paranoia/petty people theory but I figured out why it isn't showing up in rev parts ...3.0 is a new base build so you have to d/l it direct and as soon as I d/l it myself and remember which upload site I've used I'll post it for you here...


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

BUMP -

Anyone else get an OTA notice this morning, (direct from ASUS, I think)? I did get that triangle/exclamation point on my noti-bar this morning but I rejected it as I was worried about losing root.

Wondering what it was...

:gasp:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Deleted...double post


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I think I might have actually figured out my stability problems. I reverted back to the Clemsyn in Revolver parts and now have 8 hours of uptime. Looks like 17 might have been bad for me because I didn't have any issues with 16 before. I need to keep a stable version of the kernel around in case that happens again.

As far as Revolver 3.0 goes I had to install from CWM because Parts wasn't giving me the option either.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Yikes...

I _tried_ installing Rev 3...(key word tried)...and it completely borked my TF. To the point I had to re-root it.

Dunno if it was the new framework or what, but my system _really_ didn't like it. I couldn't even get Parts to work...it wouldn't/couldn't get superuser permissions.

Someone let me know when 3.1 comes out...

:tongue2:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

So, a couple of you used the term 'upgraded' to 3.0....

Did you just update over 2.6 or do a scrub/wipe and install fresh? If so, what'd you use to get your apps back?

I'm really curious why it so completely screwed my system. I did a full _sterilization _ (factory data reset and wiped all caches 5 times) and it borked me completely...wondering if I just should've done it over 2.6...

I love my 2.6 set-up but you know how us flashaholics are....gotta have the newest/neatest/fastest...

:tongue3:


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

I upgraded it over my 2.6 install. Maybe the releases only upgrade.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

naql said:


> I upgraded it over my 2.6 install. Maybe the releases only upgrade.


Kinda bizarre, considering Gnu's version has an altered framework, but _*upgrading *_the ROM to 3.0, the kernel to Clem's 17b and the new 3.0 X theme worked perfectly.

And I didn't have to futz with my apps...all are still there and work fine...TF's purring like a puma!!

Thanks for the heads up!!

:grin:


----------



## naql (Aug 27, 2011)

Reading through the thread on XDA it looks like the Clemsyn 17b has some issues with the dock. I was getting reboots every 30 minutes to an hour with it installed. I just reinstalled 16b on mine since that was the last stable one I used. I might just skip the next couple of versions.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Kinda bizarre, considering Gnu's version has an altered framework, but _*upgrading *_the ROM to 3.0, the kernel to Clem's 17b and the new 3.0 X theme worked perfectly.
> 
> And I didn't have to futz with my apps...all are still there and work fine...TF's purring like a puma!!
> 
> ...


That is weird. I upgraded too, figured I'd just reflash if it didn't work, and I've had no problems so far. It's especially odd because I read through some of the big long thread on XDA (ew) and the dev suggested a wipe. Oh well, at least you have it working now! 

On an unrelated note, I must tell you that every time I read your posts I picture Mr. Burns trying to mess with a TF and my brain implodes a little. :grin:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

I had some issues getting 3.0 installed. First time I wiped everything and installed but quickly realized during the setup process things weren't right with wifi. Went back and wiped it all at least three times and reflashed. All was ok so tried out the theme. Didn't like it so went back and reflashed rom after wiping everything again. That time theme was still there and had wifi issues again. So went back and did the wipes again at least 5 times each, reflashed rom. All good now. Need to reinstall apps though.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> I had some issues getting 3.0 installed. First time I wiped everything and installed but quickly realized during the setup process things weren't right with wifi. Went back and wiped it all at least three times and reflashed. All was ok so tried out the theme. Didn't like it so went back and reflashed rom after wiping everything again. That time theme was still there and had wifi issues again. So went back and did the wipes again at least 5 times each, reflashed rom. All good now. Need to reinstall apps though.


I don't do XDA, but a few people have told me folks are having problems with clean installs, and _upgrading_ works best. I can personally attest to this (see above).

Maybe you should just restore your last good 2.6 nand and just upgrade. It certainly saved me a shitload of brain damage not having to reinstall all my apps and data.

And, btw, I found the perfect keyboard for the TF...arrows, function and tab keys, super configurable...HACKER'S KEYBOARD free on the Market.

:tongue2:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> ...
> 
> On an unrelated note, I must tell you that every time I read your posts I picture Mr. Burns trying to mess with a TF and my brain implodes a little. :grin:


My avatar used to be Gumby, but its hard to mess with anything without fingers!

Mr. Burns just has Smithers do all his typing...

Excellent!

:_con:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a feeling my issues are more related to Clockwork Mod recovery then anything else. Anyway FYI 3.1 was dropped today. Will upgrade later when I am not tethering from my 3vo.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Sup folks, picking up my tf tomorrow. So from what i read people seem to like revolver over prime, is this correct? And is there any green themes for revolver 3.1 like there is for prime 1.9? If not, maybe ill bring my tb theme over (probly will have to start all over again since its for gb not hc, but thats all good). Anyway, just wanted to stop in and say wutup...

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

So got a notice Rev 3.1 was in (from Revolver Parts) but when I d/l'd and installed it, it was Rev 3.2!! I don't think Fabio is very good with English.

Also, it wiped out the X Theme, so I had to reinstall that, too.

Again, I can't say enough about HACKER'S KEYBOARD (free in the market)...it's awesome!!

And another little tip: I've found that if you check the box in Rev Parts and let the ROM Zip-align on every boot, it runs waaaaaaay faster.

:tongue2:


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> So got a notice Rev 3.1 was in (from Revolver Parts) but when I d/l'd and installed it, it was Rev 3.2!! I don't think Fabio is very good with English.
> 
> Also, it wiped out the X Theme, so I had to reinstall that, too.
> 
> ...


Nice tip Neil. With the check in the box it does run much faster but the boot up takes a tad longer.


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Neil. Using zip align is a good trade off. I'm willing to give it a few seconds longer to boot for the faster running. Hope all is going well on the "other"coast. Saw on the EVO 3D thread where you spoke to "The Man" today. Glad to hear you got your issues resolved and that the CEO was amenable to your inputs. Guess thats another good reason to stick with Sprint for a while longer. Have a good one.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

[edit] NM...I'm a dope...

:erm (1):


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

"Persnlmgr said:


> [edit] NM...I'm a dope...
> 
> :erm (1):


how are the ribs ?


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

lowetax said:


> how are the ribs ?


Unbelievably painful...every breath, move, sneeze, laugh...OUCH.

But thanks for asking.

:_con:


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Unbelievably painful...every breath, move, sneeze, laugh...OUCH.
> 
> But thanks for asking.
> 
> :_con:


Sounds like the ladder won the battle. LOL. Get better soon. We need you back in your usual rare form.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

So, feel like this is worth mentioning, but I recently switched to the new version of Android Revolution HD and I just LOVE it. There's a really noticeable speed difference in my opinion - it's so fast, and I get almost no launcher redraws (went back to using stock launcher for awhile). The dev includes the newest Clemsyn kernel with some of his own governor tweaks and his own overclock Daemon. I definitely recommend it. My new favorite daily driver for sure, and not that I care that much for benchmarks, but my Antutu score jumped up by about 500 points. HERE is the link if anyone wants to try it out. (direct link to download)

Hope everyone's having a good weekend!


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> So, feel like this is worth mentioning, but I recently switched to the new version of Android Revolution HD and I just LOVE it. There's a really noticeable speed difference in my opinion - it's so fast, and I get almost no launcher redraws (went back to using stock launcher for awhile). The dev includes the newest Clemsyn kernel with some of his own governor tweaks and his own overclock Daemon. I definitely recommend it. My new favorite daily driver for sure, and not that I care that much for benchmarks, but my Antutu score jumped up by about 500 points. HERE is the link if anyone wants to try it out. (direct link to download)
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good weekend!


Is there any development for it? Mods or themes?

I'll give up a little speed/smoothness for some of the stuff Revolver has available.

The extra kernels are nice and I assume those will work, but the 2 themes - X Theme and TouchWiz - are both really nice, and the new wifi policy in 3.2.1, Revolver Parts, the extra frameworks...they all make the experience that much better.

Or is it too new?

Plus, I can't get on that place I refuse to name, so I wonder if he's posting it anywhere else...


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Is there any development for it? Mods or themes?
> 
> I'll give up a little speed/smoothness for some of the stuff Revolver has available.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I definitely get the attachment to Revolver Parts - it's so amazing, and the framework additions are really nice. As far as I know, the themes will work (as in boot) with Rev HD, at least according to the comments on the place-that-shall-not-be-named, but I know they are indeed designed for Revolver. I'm not really into using themes for the tablet (I am on my phone though) because I don't like it when everything all looks the same, but the themes are nice. Either way, I do think he could make his ROM even more competitive if he had an app like Parts.

I'll keep an eye on it and see what kind of development there is for it. Some framework mods would be welcome. What's the wifi difference on Revolver?


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Yeah, I definitely get the attachment to Revolver Parts - it's so amazing, and the framework additions are really nice. As far as I know, the themes will work (as in boot) with Rev HD, at least according to the comments on the place-that-shall-not-be-named, but I know they are indeed designed for Revolver. I'm not really into using themes for the tablet (I am on my phone though) *because I don't like it when everything all looks the same*, but the themes are nice. Either way, I do think he could make his ROM even more competitive if he had an app like Parts.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it and see what kind of development there is for it. Some framework mods would be welcome. *What's the wifi difference on Revolver?*


Actually, I'm the same about themes. I use my own wallpaper, some of my own icons, and a few other tweaks, but I like the way both the X theme, and the new TouchWiz theme, buttons/lock ring/settings icons all line up, and match. The X Theme had a cool neon-blue set and the new theme - TouchWiz - has the nicest icon set I've seen since putting Synergy on my Evo. Really sweet, especially in Settings. But those things are really all I keep after installing a theme.

And, in Rev v3.2.1, and Rev Parts 2.9, he added a very nice wifi time-out tweak allowing you to set the precise amount of inactivity time (in seconds!) before wifi shuts off to save battery. Honestly, I won't use it much, as wifi doesn't really take that much power and I'm usually near a place where I can plug it in, but there are days I'm out on a set all day and being able to squeeze every last drop out of the battery will help.

Keep me posted on the process of Android Revolution HD, though, and maybe (please) find out if he has his own site for it, or someplace other than that _shitty, nasty place_, to follow the ROM's progress.

:grin2:


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

http://teamrevolution.co.cc/

why don't you use a proxy our server at another location so you can access the info you do want to see at that other place.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

lowetax said:


> http://teamrevolution.co.cc/
> 
> why don't you use a proxy our server at another location so you can access the info you do want to see at that other place.


Because I'll never get the smell off...

:_con:


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

"Persnlmgr said:


> Because I'll never get the smell off...
> 
> :_con:


then i would say don't contribute, like we had done since joining, just use it for what you want to see. and definitely use gasmask as yer user name !


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

lowetax said:


> then i would say don't contribute, like we had done since joining, just use it for what you want to see. and definitely use gasmask as yer user name !


Too much hassle going out someplace to log on through alien IP # just to be insulted by some punk kid.

Maybe I'll try getting on one of my neighbor's wifi...and GASMASK is a great name!! Look for it...

You leaving today? Have a great time!

:android-smile:


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

"Persnlmgr said:


> Too much hassle going out someplace to log on through alien IP # just to be insulted by some punk kid.
> 
> Maybe I'll try getting on one of my neighbor's wifi...and GASMASK is a great name!! Look for it...
> 
> ...


Thursday morning out of atlantic city.
thanks


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Can someone PLEASE email me the 3.5 update?

I just updated Revolver Parts (to 2.9.2) thinking it would automatically update the ROM from 3.2.1 to 3.5, but nooooooooooo...

I still do NOT miss that place that won't be named (by me) but I hate not getting stuff right away....

Grassyass in advance!

:tongue2:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Can someone PLEASE email me the 3.5 update?
> 
> I just updated Revolver Parts (to 2.9.2) thinking it would automatically update the ROM from 3.2.1 to 3.5, but nooooooooooo...
> 
> ...


Here you go: www.multiupload.com/WIH8SOPWVD


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Good afternoon all.

Persnlmgr - Gnufabio just released New Revolver 3.5.1 update as OTA and new Revolver parts 2.9.4 available at Android Market. I love it when you can just OTA updates and not have to D/L. At least for now you only have to D/L new FULL ROMS from Gnufabio. Gotta head out. Have a good evening all.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Persnlmgr - Gnufabio just released New Revolver 3.5.1 update as OTA and new Revolver parts 2.9.4 available at Android Market. I love it when you can just OTA updates and not have to D/L. At least for now you only have to D/L new FULL ROMS from Gnufabio. Gotta head out. Have a good evening all.


Yup, just booted up and there it was...Excellent!

I wish he'd do ROMs in Rev Parts instead of just on that place I will not name. I wouldn't have to keep begging. But getting everything else this way is pretty cool.

Has anyone figured out how to add sound to the boot animation yet?

And, if y'all haven't tried it, the Blades kernel, at 1544, is waaaay smoother than Clemsyn 21. Try it!

:tongue2:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

WTF?

I just opened Revolver Parts and under OTA Current Version says 3.5.1 but under Latest Version it now says "3.5.1 - DISABLED".

Anyone else getting this?

:_con:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Some folks are reporting issues with the last update. Bootloops and various app FC it seems. So the developer has suspended downloads until he reworks some of the framework.

Edit: I haven't had any issues with it yet. I haven't tried any other kernel yet since he updated though.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Some folks are reporting issues with the last update. Bootloops and various app FC it seems. So the developer has suspended downloads until he reworks some of the framework.
> 
> Edit: I haven't had any issues with it yet. I haven't tried any other kernel yet since he updated though.


So I'm still running 3.5.1 there are just no further downloads? That would make sense.

The only thing I had an issue with was ASUS Web Storage FCs...but I don't use that anyway. Everything else was _perfect_, including using the "X Theme" and the Blades kernel set to 1544.

This is a damn good ROM from a crazy I-talian!! Wish he'd get off that horrible site (that shall not be named by me) and either come over here, or set up his own web presence.

:wink2:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll let you know if he does an update, and try and link it here.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> I'll let you know if he does an update, and try and link it here.


Excellent!

Thanks, James!!

:grin:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

3.5.2 is available OTA, and for download tomorrow. I will post link to download when he posts it,


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> 3.5.2 is available OTA, and for download tomorrow. I will post link to download when he posts it,


Thanks, James, but I got it yesterday...

It looks like he pushes the intermediate upgrades OTA...it's just the major revisions he does at that evil place...

:_con:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah he explained/justified what gets done as OTA and what would be for download as a "full ROM" (his term). Seemed to depend on the type of changes/mods to the ROM. I'm sure that between myself and RDB we'll keep you updated.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Yeah he explained/justified what gets done as OTA and what would be for download as a "full ROM" (his term). Seemed to depend on the type of changes/mods to the ROM.* I'm sure that between myself and RDB we'll keep you updated*.


Thanks, guys!!!

:wink2:


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

i have some catching up to do when i get back from costa Rica Sunday !


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:
 

> Yup, just booted up and there it was...Excellent!
> 
> I wish he'd do ROMs in Rev Parts instead of just on that place I will not name. I wouldn't have to keep begging. But getting everything else this way is pretty cool.
> 
> ...


Hey, do you happen to have a link to the Blades kernel? I can't seem to find it for some reason. Google fail 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Hey, do you happen to have a link to the Blades kernel? I can't seem to find it for some reason. Google fail
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It's in Revolver Parts...and it's now Blades2.

If you don't find it, lemme know, I'll post it.

:wink2:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is Blades thread on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1226717

I am running his Kernel now (and did when the ROM was 3.2.x) and it is nice. My only issue is it doesn't recognize NTFS drives. I tried the patch that didn't work.


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Here is Blades thread on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1226717
> 
> I am running his Kernel now (and did when the ROM was 3.2.x) and it is nice. My only issue is it doesn't recognize NTFS drives. I tried the patch that didn't work.


+1 on it not recognizing NTFS. Patch also was a "fail" for me. However, Blades Kernel is definitely a "keeper". Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

I installed the newest version of Blades Kernel from Revolver Parts. Seems to be very quick, and will mount my 120 GB SSD formatted NTSF. SO I think I will keep this version for a while. Now on to getting the drive installed like goodintentions did his.

BTW RDB, I think your WiFi analysis was spot on. I have never had that issue, but do have the deep sleep (or lack of) issue others have. I actually filed an RMA to have my TF returned but decided against it when others were having the tablets replaced with the later serial number versions (unrootable at that point). So one of these days I will try and track down why it won't go into deep sleep. I generally just hit the WiFi button on the keyboard dock before hitting the power button to keep battery drain to minimum.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone else tried downloading the "Red Theme" from Revolver Parts? It's gone all the way through 2 times then said "MD5 doesn't match. Try downloading again".

If you've had luck, can you Dropbox it for me? Pretty Please?

:smile3:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Anyone else tried downloading the "Red Theme" from Revolver Parts? It's gone all the way through 2 times then said "MD5 doesn't match. Try downloading again".
> 
> If you've had luck, can you Dropbox it for me? Pretty Please?
> 
> :smile3:


Someone else in his thread mentioned the same issue. I'll see what the fix is first. Here is the changelog for the latest OTA update:

*Changelog update 3.5.3:*

Fixed Browser FCs on search
Fixed useragent issue (thanks Roach)
Updated turkish and danish power dialog translactions
Added iwconfig, now you can use the app Tx wifi Power to reduce wifi battery drain.
Added autodefrag script to remove VACUUM spaces in MySQL databases. (thanks woti23)


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Someone else in his thread mentioned the same issue. I'll see what the fix is first. Here is the changelog for the latest OTA update:
> 
> *Changelog update 3.5.3:*
> 
> ...


Thanks, James.

The OTA (3.5.3) worked perfectly, but, unfortunately, not the Red Theme...

The reason I liked the X Theme so much was the introduction of the Neon Blue accents. I'd love some Red accents to spice this thing up!!!

:tongue3:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the direct link for that red theme: http://www.mediafire.com/?8z1j6s5qhqsreb8
md5: 9f1dc277ac27782930ec1e03eab02e32

Here is the link to undo the red theme (back to stock revolver): http://www.mediafire.com/?rbgwug7zywsq6sb
md5: e94b6dd0537d8c5dbccc306a73bdb8ad


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Here is the direct link for that red theme: http://www.mediafire.com/?8z1j6s5qhqsreb8
> md5: 9f1dc277ac27782930ec1e03eab02e32
> 
> Here is the link to undo the red theme (back to stock revolver): http://www.mediafire.com/?rbgwug7zywsq6sb
> md5: e94b6dd0537d8c5dbccc306a73bdb8ad


Excellent!! Really looks nice, thanks!!

I think Fabio has a little problem with English...under "Themes" he's got both the actual red theme (above) and the reversion to stock described as "red".

Anyhoo....Thanks for looking out for me, man, I really appreciate it.

:wink2:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh sorry then. Those are from andrew2511's thread for the theme. There has been several people post about MD5 not matching. I will monitor and report back if I see any news.

NP on helping out. You got the shaft by XDA, and I pretty much check out that thread to see what's up on a almost daily basis (like I have been with Myn's ROMS). Only way to keep up with changes and what others are seeing as issues, and workarounds for any problems.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Oh sorry then. Those are from andrew2511's thread for the theme. There has been several people post about MD5 not matching. I will monitor and report back if I see any news.
> 
> NP on helping out. You got the shaft by XDA, and I pretty much check out that thread to see what's up on a almost daily basis (like I have been with Myn's ROMS). Only way to keep up with changes and what others are seeing as issues, and workarounds for any problems.


Bwahahahaha...I must've edited my post while you were responding!!

I downloaded from your link and it _was_ the Red Theme, which looks really awesome (except in a few places looks more pink than red...).

What he has described in Rev Parts as "red stock theme" (2nd thing listed in Themes) _is_ the reversion to Rev stock...no red, just standard colors.

Thanks, again, James!!

:grin3:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome! Glad it worked out. Lol yeah I tend to open a thread and keep it there, then post or move on after doing something else. Sometimes a bit of gap in time from when opened to when posted.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Awesome! Glad it worked out. Lol yeah I tend to open a thread and keep it there, then post or move on after doing something else. Sometimes a bit of gap in time from when opened to when posted.


A favor, please...

Keep your eyes open in that thread. I'm not sure if it's the 3.5.3 update or the Red Theme, but I just left it sitting on my desk for about 20 minutes and when I got back it was frozen. Completely non-responsive. I had to do a hard reboot.

:_con:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sure. Haven't seen anyone mention that yet. One guy had a bootloop issue after the update, but then reported all was good. I would suspect the theme right now. I will try and look through the theme thread later if I have time to see if none mentions a similar issue.

BTW, do you have a keyboard dock? That is what made me drop the blue x theme that has the cursor issue. Pretty happy right now with my current set up of the Galaxy Tab "theme" (really just a few menu mods) with Puccini buttons.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Sure. Haven't seen anyone mention that yet. One guy had a bootloop issue after the update, but then reported all was good. I would suspect the theme right now. I will try and look through the theme thread later if I have time to see if none mentions a similar issue.
> 
> BTW, do you have a keyboard dock? That is what made me drop the blue x theme that has the cursor issue. Pretty happy right now with my current set up of the Galaxy Tab "theme" (really just a few menu mods) with Puccini buttons.


Nope, no dock. I already have a rocking ASUS laptop, and really got the TF for sheer portability and convenience.

I haven't frozen again, so I'm thinking it was just a first boot thang...

:_con:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have browsed both threads and no reports of locking up. Andrew2511 has released a green version of the same theme. I'm sure it will be added to Revolver parts soon, and I would add the direct link here, but his link/download site is down. I will check back tomorrow.

In other news, some asshat came into the Revolver thread *****ing about problems with the ROM, how the developer doesn't return emails for assistance, and basically how his ROM is a waste of time and a POS. He later posted a nicer reply to gnufabio so I assume he got warned/yelled at.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> I have browsed both threads and no reports of locking up. Andrew2511 has released a green version of the same theme. I'm sure it will be added to Revolver parts soon, and I would add the direct link here, but his link/download site is down. I will check back tomorrow.
> *
> In other news, some asshat came into the Revolver thread *****ing about problems with the ROM, how the developer doesn't return emails for assistance, and basically how his ROM is a waste of time and a POS. He later posted a nicer reply to gnufabio so I assume he got warned/yelled at*.


Ahhhh...yeah,that's what I soooo miss.

Not.

:wink2:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

hey guys,new to tablets,getting ready to buy a tf.aren't the new ones rootable.I've been rooting and roming my x for a while,but will need some pointers on tf,thanks in advance,Rick


----------



## muscle4u85 (Sep 20, 2011)

hello , does anyone know how i can place icon packs installed from the market onto sd card to use as custom icons in launcher pro , all the videos ive seen people have there icons show up in there gallery how do i do that..thanks


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:


> hey guys,new to tablets,getting ready to buy a tf.aren't the new ones rootable.I've been rooting and roming my x for a while,but will need some pointers on tf,thanks in advance,Rick


Actually, Rick, some of the newer ones weren't root-able as of last week, but supposedly it was about to be released. You should check on some of the Transformer sites, including_ that vile place I shall not name._

I know the B50s and B60s are fully rootable, but there's a question about the B70s (first few letters/numbers of the serial). There's an NV Flash method for the B70s but not a "real, full" root. Get a B50 or B60 if you can... The B60s have the speaker quirk fixed, too, so that's another incentive. In some of the early 50s, the right speaker was stronger than the left and you had to install a tweak.

You'll love this thing, even if you have to use it stock for a while. In fact, I used mine for a week or two stock and loved it!!

:grin3:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

hey thanks,just hate to buy one then have to wait for root,you know how it is,thanks again


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Neil, here is the link to Andrew2511's themes: http://andrew2511.netne.net/files/downloads/tf101/

The latest is the green theme.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Hey Neil, here is the link to Andrew2511's themes: http://andrew2511.netne.net/files/downloads/tf101/
> 
> The latest is the green theme.


Awesome, Thank You James!!!

I've been trying all day but Rev Parts just isn't cooperating!!

:_con:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

think i'll try my local comp usa and see if they have any b60 in stock,do i need an sd card also,if so 16gb ok?


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

rickw said:


> think i'll try my local comp usa and see if they have any b60 in stock,do i need an sd card also,if so 16gb ok?


Office Depots have very low turnover of their stock and are a good place to check. That's where my wife and I got 2 16gb B60s a couple of months ago. I


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

ok,thought i saw on a thread you needed one to root from,thanks,i will look tomorrow


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Since you read that, I just wanted you to see the correction.. you actually need one for anything to do with clockwork recovery. So you will actually need one, yes.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Tahl said:


> Office Depots have very low turnover of their stock and are a good place to check. That's where my wife and I got 2 16gb B60s a couple of months ago. I don't believe there is anything you need a SD card for (even installing Ubuntu doesn't require one I think, but I can't remember, I tried it the day I got the tablet)


Truth - at least you won't need the SDcard for the initial root and nvflash, assuming you get a rootable TF. If you want to change ROMs or kernels after that though, you will, and obviously it'd be horribly inconvenient to wipe everything nvflashing every time there's a ROM update  (And some ROMs don't have an nvflash version) But just in case you can't pick one up for whatever reason on like, the first day, you'll still be able to nvflash to, for example, Prime with root.

In other news, I had to RMA my TF today for dead pixels  There were at least 7 total, and they didn't bother me that much, but I just can't justify paying $400 for something less than a month ago and it having a messed up display. I'm hoping for whatever reason they don't just give me a whole new device - I doubt they would, but I know replacing panels is expensive and I would hate to turn in by B6O and get an unrootable TF back. Anyone know? I miss the damn thing already 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

so you're saying even the newer ones are rootable,i just couldn't use revolver and other roms?


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

But what's the point of rooting if you can't use custom Roms and tweaks?

To be honest, I'm just not a fan of the NV method, it's a pain in the ass. Full root is the way to go. Look for a B60! Office Depot would be a good place to look, too.

And you _will_ need a card for recovery, (as you must know), a necessity. Class 6, 16 Gig will work fine.

Good luck.

:wink2:


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

The early b70's are rootable, and NV flash does give you full root. I have an early b70 and used NV and am able to flash roms, kernels, recoveries(obviously) . I think if you have a b7015 or below you're cool to root.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Another favor, please (I'm such a pain in the ass...)

Can someone who still goes on that vile place-that-I-won't-name ask GnuFabio - or anyone - a question:

In RevParts, when I try downloading Themes, (and occasionally other things), it'll get to 100%, and on my status bar it'll say "blahblahblah...downloaded correctly...blahblahblah", but then the toast notification comes up and says "MD5 sum doesn't match. Try downloading again?". But for the life of me, I cannot find the file that was supposedly "downloaded correctly".

The question: _Where the hell was the file downloaded correctly to_?

I don't want a lot of dead files taking up space but I'll be damned if I can find 'em.

TIA for doing this. I _still_ don't miss that place regardless of these small issues...

:wink2:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

BTW....

I'm also still wondering if anyone's figured out how to add sound to the boot animation?

I really like having it on my phone, as I can boot it and leave the room and know when it's done.

Just a small thing, but me likee a lot.

:_con:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

pdc419 said:


> The early b70's are rootable, and NV flash does give you full root. I have an early b70 and used NV and am able to flash roms, kernels, recoveries(obviously) . I think if you have a b7015 or below you're cool to root.


Good to know....

Popped your "thanks" cherry!

:grin3:

ALSO, is there a Prime 2.0.2 out there? Andrew's got themes for it listed in his FTP site, but in the Prime FTP site the latest one is Prime 2.0.1_Zion... Anyone know?

:blush:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

hey guys,didn't get to travel today to look for tf,i have to drive 25 miles to get to staples,comp usa,hhgreeg.will try to go mon.if i locate one i've heard not to flash or take update,is this correct.i will look for one b7015 or older,let you know how i make out,tia


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:


> hey guys,didn't get to travel today to look for tf,i have to drive 25 miles to get to staples,comp usa,hhgreeg.will try to go mon.if i locate one i've heard not to flash or take update,is this correct.i will look for one b7015 or older,let you know how i make out,tia


Try ordering online, Rick. Office Depot and Staples have good websites and my gut feeling is they'd likely have the "older" ones, as they're not really known for tech stuff.

And it'll save you the trip.

:wink2:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

yea but,if i order online and get 70 or 80,i'm sol right


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:
 

> yea but,if i order online and get 70 or 80,i'm sol right


Try phoning in the order and asking if there's a way to specifically request a lower number. You got nothing to lose but a few minutes for the call.

In fact, if you have no luck at those 2, try calling TigerDirect, New Egg and/or a few of the tech sites. Tell 'em the real reason you're asking. They'll be much more understanding. (In fact, I bet TigerDirect will be the one...I've found everyone there is a techie...and very knowledgable). Again you got nothing to lose but the few minutes in the comfort of your own home, without the gas expense and driving headache.

If it doesn't work, hit the road.

:wink2:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

should i or is there a way to block ota update,or don't worry about it.i didn't want to get one,turn it on and bam,no more root.sorry about all the questions just trying to avoid more questions and headaches


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

ok,got,help with start up


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

sorry,too excited,just got tf,now what steps to root,cwr,rom


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr, Revolver 3.6 is out. You can download via Revolver Parts (if you are updated to Rev. 3) or you can download full ROM from http://www.multiupload.com/X8699XDWIL Themes aren't currently compatible with this update and you have to wait as they will be re-adapted to fit Revolver 3.6.


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Good to know....
> 
> Popped your "thanks" cherry!
> 
> ...


Persnlmgr. Prime 2.0.2 and 2.0.3 are both out. Here is a link for you to D/L: http://dev-host.org/aru95lldr78s/Prime_v2.0.3_patch.zip

v2.0.3 - Patch Change Log
Cumulative update that can be flashed on top of 2.0.x
Prime Tweaks added to Settings menu
Tiamat Quick Controls aka statusbar controls / "Zeus mod" - Massive shoutout to Team Tiamat especially Solarnz for his awesome work in building the toggles and the settings to control them.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Persnlmgr, Revolver 3.6 is out. You can download via Revolver Parts (if you are updated to Rev. 3) or you can download full ROM from http://www.multiupload.com/X8699XDWIL Themes aren't currently compatible with this update and you have to wait as they will be re-adapted to fit Revolver 3.6.


Thank you, Rich!!

I got the notice, upgraded Parts, then [successfully!] downloaded 3.6.

So far, the last few updates have all said themes wouldn't work, but the X Theme has worked fine for me through 3.5.3. I'll know in a minute if it works with 3.6.

_EDIT: Once again, X Theme works perfectly...no mis-sizes, no FCs, nada...just cool neon blue everywhere!_

:wink2:

Okay, so I reverted to stock 3.5.3, then upgraded to 3.6. After rebooting I checked off Status Bar Tweaks and rebooted, but none of them are showing up on my status bar.

Anyone have any luck with these?

_EDIT: NM, found where they show. Kinda silly, as they save zero time and/or steps...as long you gotta get to that box, you might as well just go into settings..._

:_con:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

hey,i'm back for some help,anybody around?


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:


> hey,i'm back for some help,anybody around?


Yup, what's shakin'?

If you have Google Talk, try messaging me there...same screen name...if not, hit me here.

:wink2:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

just picked up my new tf,what are my steps to get rooted,cwr,and romed---i got a b60


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:


> just picked up my new tf,what are my steps to get rooted,cwr,and romed---i got a b60


Try this: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2486-One-Click-Root-for-ASUS-Eee-Pad-Transformer

:tongue2:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

i've made a dvd,is that the best way?,what about cwr?


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

sweet,all done,now about rom and theme,i saw you are running revolver.what version do i run and how about the blue x theme you were speaking of.when i do a rom and themes do i install just like my droidx wipe data,dalvek and cache,thanks again-woot


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:


> sweet,all done,now about rom and theme,i saw you are running revolver.what version do i run and how about the blue x theme you were speaking of.when i do a rom and themes do i install just like my droidx wipe data,dalvek and cache,thanks again-woot


First, go here: http://nobcat.com/Prime/CWM/ and download Roach's version of Clockwork. Much improved over stock CWM.

Then, I highly recommend Revolver 3.6 and Revolver Parts v3 (free in the Market). It's not so much that's it's a better ROM than Prime, but there seems to be more development for it.

Here's my setup:

Revolver 3.6 (DowntownRDB [Rich] posted this for me...the link's on page 17 of this thread)
Roach's CWM
Blades Kernel 2 (in Revolver Parts) and using SetCPU (also free from the Market) overclocked to 1544/312, set to OnDemand.
Also, I use V6 SuperCharger script set to #8. Really speeds up ANY Android device. (I also use this on my Evo4G and my kid's Optimus S!)

Hope this all helps. I've been at it a while, and, imho, this is the optimum setup.

:wink2:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

"Persnlmgr said:


> First, go here: http://nobcat.com/Prime/CWM/ and download Roach's version of Clockwork. Much improved over stock CWM.
> 
> Then, I highly recommend Revolver 3.6 and Revolver Parts v3 (free in the Market). It's not so much that's it's a better ROM than Prime, but there seems to be more development for it.
> 
> ...


Been downloading revolver for over 30mins,when i flash a rom i clear everything then flash rom,for other things i just flash zips right?,sent from my tf


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

everything set up except couldn't flash cwr zip,wasn't sure how to get into supercharger,so far everything is great-big woot


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

And this one sent from tf-woot woot


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

how do i use script manager to open v6,thanks,rick.edit:i got it


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

not a lot of activity here?


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:


> not a lot of activity here?


Sometimes...

On your _SetCPU not giving you higher than 1000 problem_...when you first started it did it do a self-test to determine speeds? Did you install (flash) one of the custom kernels? When SetCPU started up first time, did it ask for SuperUser permission, and did you check "yes" AND "remember"?

It sounds like SetCPU doesn't have SuperUser permission so it's not allowing OverClocking. Do you have SU installed and updated?

If you have any issues, I'll check here a few times for tonight, and/or send me another email or GTalk me.

:_con:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

i don't remember it doing a self test,everything else is set like yours,even with kernel #2,superuser up to date,it asked permission when started


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:


> i don't remember it doing a self test,everything else is set like yours,even with kernel #2,superuser up to date,it asked permission when started


Hmmmm....and it reads 1000 and that's all the way to the right of slider? You can't slide the top speed up at all?

Hmmmmmm...interesting...

:_con:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

On another note...WTF is up with Revolver Parts?

It updated automatically, now it doesn't show the "current" version #, and when I try to go category to category it pops out of the app.

It seems like every other upgrade does this.

:sad3:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

as we just spoke,mine doing same thing,i was going to check kernel to make sure it was like yours then i was going to download x theme,booted me out of both


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Server is down. They are working on it. BTW no update posted yet for the red or green theme for Revolver 3.6.


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

is your revolver parts working?


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

No, see my post above. His server is down.


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Regardless of the constant and ongoing issues with Parts, and Gnufabio saying the Themes need to be updated, I'm here to tell you if you want some Neon Blue color and cool tweaks, the X Theme works fine with 3.6. It's worked through every update. Not a single issue I can find...

I may try the Red and Green themes later, but the X Theme has always been my favorite, anyway. Its not just the stock theme _colored_, it's different menus, too (look at Settings...waaaay cool icon set!).

Anything to spice this thing up!!

:grin3:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

don't i have to get that thru parts?


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

didn't i see something about his site being hacked ? 
this weekend i wanted to do some updating since i survived the zip lines in the cloud forest in Monte Verde Costa Rica !


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

link is back up,amazon has docks on sale


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:


> link is back up,amazon has docks on sale


What link? Send it, or post it, please, Rick... How much?

WELCOME BACK BRUCIE!!!! How was your trip? (Regular email me...)

:android-smile:


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

Asus Keyboard/Docking Station for Eee Pad Transformer (TF101 DOCKING) 
4.2 out of 5 stars (121)

$106.30


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

you want the one for $108.?? because it comes from amazon,the one for 106 comes from 3rd party,don't think you get 30 day return with it


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

So, those of you with the dock:

Is it _REALLY_ worth $110?

Considering I got my TF to be a "pad", with all the portability and convenience that goes with that, and considering I already have a really sweet ASUS laptop (G73Sw)...

If it's a choice between the dock, and taking my 9 y/o son to Magic Mountain, or upgrading to the 3VO, or getting 1/4 oz of Great Humboldt, or taking a hot lady on a date (and maybe wind up bumpin' uglies), or buying 20 Vitamin V's, or filling my gas tank 1.75 times, or ... well, so many good uses for $100...

I'm _soooooooo_ conflicted...

:_con:


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

lowetax said:


> didn't i see something about his site being hacked ?
> this weekend i wanted to do some updating since i survived the zip lines in the cloud forest in Monte Verde Costa Rica !


Welcome back! Yeah another developer apparently ported his ROM to the Iconia, but now another one has ported it to another device (I'm not sure what) and has hacked the revolver app to use with it, and has accessed gnufabio's server to host it.


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> So, those of you with the dock:
> 
> Is it _REALLY_ worth $110?
> 
> ...


I know,but i ordered one anyway,sitting at desk or the wife using it might be worth it


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

everybody asleep?


----------



## bespinct (Aug 28, 2011)

I got the dock when NewEgg was doing the free dock with purchase deal. I think it significantly improves the experience. Typing the screen isn't horrible, but I like not having the keyboard take up half the screen. And like the microsoft dude said about touch sceens during the Build Conference, I find myself wanting to touch my laptop screen for gestures all the time. The dock also helps angle the screen just right for watch movies.

Steve in CT


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

did you happen to get a 60 or 70?


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

how do you change from tablet brouser to pc style full brouser?


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

rickw said:


> how do you change from tablet brouser to pc style full brouser?


I use Revolver and when I click the browser icon I get a "full" Chrome browser...you don't?

If your issue is that some sites automatically toss you to a mobile browser, at the bottom of those pages is [usually] a button that'll allow you to get the 'full site'.

Hope this helps...

:wink2:


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know Gnufabio? Can we get a message to him...?

Every friggin' time he updates things, something doesn't work.

I downloaded and installed 3.7. It worked. So far, so good. Then I downloaded and _tried_ installing the Touchwiz Theme, but each time I try flashing it, it aborts. Tried clearing caches, switching signature authentication, etc, etc, but it _still_ aborts. I get:

_Preparing to theme...E:Error in /sdcard/Revolver_TouchwizTheme.zip_
_(Status 0)_
_Installation aborted. _

WTF?


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Neil, I haven't seen any other complaints of installing that theme in the Revolver thread. I didn't notice that the Touchwiz "theme" had an update and reinstalled the old zip I have and it worked fine. The installed the Puccini buttons over it as usual and have no issues. Let me know if you want that older Touchwiz zip.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

jac6695 said:


> Neil, I haven't seen any other complaints of installing that theme in the Revolver thread. I didn't notice that the Touchwiz "theme" had an update and reinstalled the old zip I have and it worked fine. The installed the Puccini buttons over it as usual and have no issues. Let me know if you want that older Touchwiz zip.


Thanks, James, I've got it. I keep copies of everything I download on my lappie, and have a bad habit of never deleting anything from that hard drive...it's a Gig with barely 350M on it.

As usual, I went back to my old standby, The X Theme, and once again, across another update, it still works perfectly.

I don't even know whether I would've kept it, I was just curious what the TouchWiz theme was...


----------



## jac6695 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not much of a theme IMO. Just a few things borrowed from Samsung mostly to do with the menu icons colored. The 3 buttons in the status bar are different too. No biggie.


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

when you get update from revolver(3.72)does it download automaticaly or do i have to flash it in cwr?


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

rickw said:


> when you get update from revolver(3.72)does it download automaticaly or do i have to flash it in cwr?


You have to flash it cwr if I remember correctly


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2011)

luniz7 said:


> You have to flash it cwr if I remember correctly


thanks,done


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Can someone d/l and email, or link me here (not XDA), to 3.8.1?

I'd appreciate it greatly!!









For some reason my Revolver Parts always tells me there are no updates available... I have a feeling Fabio links RevParts to his XDA downloads, and so it won't work for me...


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Can someone d/l and email, or link me here (not XDA), to 3.8.1?
> 
> I'd appreciate it greatly!!
> 
> ...


Uploading Revolver 3.8.1 full. Dev-host.org web site appears to be a little slow today so will post back linky when done. Dang says 12 minutes. Oh well, what you going to do. LOL


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Uploading Revolver 3.8.1 full.	Dev-host.org web site appears to be a little slow today so will post back linky when done. Dang says 12 minutes. Oh well, what you going to do. LOL


What's the link to the dev-host site? I'm registered on dev-host but search for Revolver comes up with nada...


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Uploading Revolver 3.8.1 full.	Dev-host.org web site appears to be a little slow today so will post back linky when done. Dang says 12 minutes. Oh well, what you going to do. LOL


http://dev-host.org/b1vxv5lfdd0z/Revolver_tf_3.8.1_full.zip *MD5 Sum:* ac0db8fc9aa2d0311c94d0116ce9d9c5


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> What's the link to the dev-host site?


Sorry, that was a sloooooow upload.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Sorry, that was a sloooooow upload.


No worries...faster than any other way I could get it... (as in not at all...)










Jeeezzzzz....waiting for it to connect and d/l for 5 minutes so far...DONE!


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

I doubt anyone will see this (as this place has become a ghost town) but is anyone else having this problem:

In the newest version of Revolver Parts, under System, there's now a box for Browser Debugging. It clearly says it "may create problems" so I unchecked it. But it re-checks itself every time I leave Parts and go back in...

Anyone else? How do we correct this? Can someone who uses that other place please ask The Italian about this?

I'd appreciate it...


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> I doubt anyone will see this (as this place has become a ghost town) but is anyone else having this problem:
> 
> In the newest version of Revolver Parts, under System, there's now a box for Browser Debugging. It clearly says it "may create problems" so I unchecked it. But it re-checks itself every time I leave Parts and go back in...
> 
> ...


Neil, gnufabio was made aware of it and will take a look at it this weekend. Will try and keep you posted as to when it is fixed but will be on base later today and my building blocks out all outside wireless connectivity. Anyway, will post back soon as he repairs and I get that info.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Neil, gnufabio was made aware of it and will take a look at it this weekend. Will try and keep you posted as to when it is fixed but will be on base later today and my building blocks out all outside wireless connectivity. Anyway, will post back soon as he repairs and I get that info.


Awesome, THANK YOU, Rich!

I hardly even check in here anymore. You can hear the wind rustling through the place... I'm glad at least the 2 of us still check in. I really love my TF, and it's become an invaluable tool, so I ain't going anywhere.

But it amazes me that everyone in the 3VO forum on here pussied out and went back to XDA. I'm not gonna get a Shooter if I have to deal with Myn through there (as I'm banned for life!).

I can hold out a bit longer, anyway, as my OG4G is still working just fine. I may wait and see what comes out year's end. And I pretty much LOVE the Galaxy SII, and can get anything I need for it on Google forums and everywhere other than XDA.

I am excited hearing about all the quad-core phones coming up, too. Like I said, I can keep using my OG for a while and I'll probably hold off on upgrading until it starts failing, or gets broken...

Thanks again for the update.


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Neil, New Revolver Parts 3.2.3 is out, it contains the BrowserDebug fix. Yeah, I concur with you about that other forum. I thought that since Myn and crew started posting here that it would catch on and the "recalcitrants" would hopefully stay in that other forum, but alas I guess that was not to be. Even though I have an EVO 3D I still have and use my EVO OG. I use one primarily for my 2nd business purposes and the other one for personal use. I, like you, am keeping my eye on what is coming out over the next 6-12 months in smartphones and will most probably be making a switch at that time. Several of my friends at work have SGS II and they are quite impressive phones. I did get my interest peaked on the new Transformer Prime but my TF-101 does everything that I need it to. I think my Asus laptop misses me as it rarely gets booted up like it used to. LOL


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Got RP 3.2.3 to download, eventually, and all is good in my TF world. No more browser lagginess from the debug that wouldn't decamp!!

And funny, I caught my ASUS laptop drinking Tequila straight from the bottle last night. Poor guy, rarely even gets opened anymore...


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Got RP 3.2.3 to download, eventually, and all is good in my TF world. No more browser lagginess from the debug that wouldn't decamp!!
> 
> And funny, I caught my ASUS laptop drinking Tequila straight from the bottle last night. Poor guy, rarely even gets opened anymore...


Neil, glad you got RP 3.2.3 downloaded and all working properly. I pre-ordered a Transformer Prime as a combined birthday and Christmas gift for my daughter. She graduated from medical school and was using my TF101 off and on to study with, etc. but a couple of the apps she wanted to use were a bit buggy or laggy to be more precise on my TF101 so I'm hoping the more "powerful" Prime will suit her needs. For me the TF101 does everything I demand of it and then more. LOL

And to all readers of this thread - Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Neil, glad you got RP 3.2.3 downloaded and all working properly. I pre-ordered a Transformer Prime as a combined birthday and Christmas gift for my daughter. She graduated from medical school and was using my TF101 off and on to study with, etc. but a couple of the apps she wanted to use were a bit buggy or laggy to be more precise on my TF101 so I'm hoping the more "powerful" Prime will suit her needs. For me the TF101 does everything I demand of it and then more. LOL
> 
> And to all readers of this thread - Happy Thanksgiving.


Thanks to you too!!!


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Anybody do a scrub/reinstall of 3.9.5 (instead of just an upgrade)?

Curious if it's worth wiping everything out and restarting...


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Neil, glad you got RP 3.2.3 downloaded and all working properly. I pre-ordered a Transformer Prime as a combined birthday and Christmas gift for my daughter. She graduated from medical school and was using my TF101 off and on to study with, etc. but a couple of the apps she wanted to use were a bit buggy or laggy to be more precise on my TF101 so I'm hoping the more "powerful" Prime will suit her needs. For me the TF101 does everything I demand of it and then more. LOL
> 
> And to all readers of this thread - Happy Thanksgiving.


yo ! curious what apps the tf can't handle and even if oc'ed ? 
i haven't been back to the tf since the new touchpad arrived, but i like em all - the nc, tf and tp.


----------



## Shredeemer (Nov 28, 2011)

curious if any of you linux/android vets might know, or have fiddled around to find out; since the TF101 (and several other tabs) have usb_host capability over storage media and the like, is it possible to connect to say, another Android phone working as "adb_host", so to speak.... id like to know if its possible without a working dualboot of ubuntu since i cant seem to get it to work. (B90 SBKv2 unit)

thanks

edit: was hoping someone was still active on this forum... guess not.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Shredeemer said:


> ...
> 
> edit: was hoping someone was still active on this forum... guess not.


I'm still checking in daily, but unfortunately doesn't seem like anyone else is...









And, also unfortunately, I only played with Linux briefly, so can't really answer you. Doesn't _seem_ unreasonable, though...

Back up then try it!


----------



## Shredeemer (Nov 28, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> I'm still checking in daily, but unfortunately doesn't seem like anyone else is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think you understand my dilemma. I have no PC, and i cant flash ubuntu on my tf101 because of the bootkey issue. I want to run ADB natively from my Transformer, mounting my DInc, so that i can issue ADB commands to it thru TermEm, INSTEAD of them being issued to the Transformer.

as far as i know (hardware wise), the T101 should be CAPABLE of doing it, but i dont know if its supported by the OS or if i can just execute the correct command lines and have it. there should be no flashing necessary; ie no backups, but i need input.

I will continue to check back here hoping that someone will notice and can help.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Shredeemer said:


> i dont think you understand my dilemma. I have no PC, and i cant flash ubuntu on my tf101 because of the bootkey issue. I want to run ADB natively from my Transformer, mounting my DInc, so that i can issue ADB commands to it thru TermEm, INSTEAD of them being issued to the Transformer.
> 
> as far as i know (hardware wise), the T101 should be CAPABLE of doing it, but i dont know if its supported by the OS or if i can just execute the correct command lines and have it. there should be no flashing necessary; ie no backups, but i need input.
> 
> I will continue to check back here hoping that someone will notice and can help.


Try looking here:

http://www.transformerforums.com/index.php

A really terrific Transformer site...


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Neil, Gnufabio just put out an update to Revolver (3.9.9) and is available via Revolver Parts OTA. However, some folks on that not to be named site are currently having WiFi connectivity issues following OTA Update. I, however, did a full update and all is working fine and butter smooth. D/L link to full update is here. Hope you and your kids had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Neil, appears Fabio got his Transformer Parts OTA fixed but he renamed it 3.10 in OTA (but says it is the same as the full 3.9.9) and WiFi is supposed to be fixed. New complaints now about a few tablets not able to go into Deep Sleep. I'm not having that issue myself but I used 3.9.9 full vice the TP OTA.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Since upgrading to Revolver 3.11, every time I boot I get "Process android.acore...has stopped" right after I unlock the screen. Then it seems laggy for a few minutes, and "catches up".

Anyone else having problems?

;(


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

Oooops....


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Persnlmgr said:


> Since upgrading to Revolver 3.11, every time I boot I get "Process android.acore...has stopped" right after I unlock the screen. Then it seems laggy for a few minutes, and "catches up".
> 
> Anyone else having problems?
> 
> ;(


Neil, did you OTA update through Rev. Parts? I did today and got same error. I then d/l 3.11 from that not to be named web site. Wiped cache and dalvik cache and then flashed. Now no problems. Give me a few and I'll upload you a full 3.11 to d/l and flash


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

Neil, *here* is a d/l linky for Revolver 3.11 full zip. Hope it clears up your boot laggy issues.

You ready for the New Year? If not, too bad as it is coming anyway. LOL

Happy New Year.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

DowntownRDB said:


> Neil, *here* is a d/l linky for Revolver 3.11 full zip. Hope it clears up your boot laggy issues.
> 
> You ready for the New Year? If not, too bad as it is coming anyway. LOL
> 
> Happy New Year.


Revolver Parts actually worked properly for me and I got 3.11 without a problem...I thought!! Then I started getting that error message like every third or fourth time I rebooted... I'll d/l that XDA version and re-set. THANKS Rich!

When it works, though, not only has it resolved all lag issues, but I also d/l'd the _Panda Test 15_ kernel and it's F-ING AWESOME. Between the fixes in Revolver and the tweaks in the kernel it's like having a new TF...

Happy New Year to one and all, and especially good wishes to you, Rich, for your constant help with the XDA stuff!!

May the New Year bring copious amounts of Peace, Prosperity and Bliss to one and all!!!!!


----------



## laysea65 (Mar 12, 2012)

HI Everyone I have had nothing but problems with every TF I buy all has to do with lightbleeding issues I have bought around 5 returning and exchanging now I have had this one too long to exchange but I am still under warranty and also bought an extended warranty through best buy. Are thereat any TF that don't have lightbleed? Mine is only about 4 months old and I haven't used it a lot as I have so many electronics to play with but I am frustrated with the lightblled. Any suggestions? Oh btw I am new here and don't know much about rooting but want to learn thanks


----------

